# Portland-June 11th-15th Allestree Beach



## AGE (Oct 7, 2007)

G'day all,
I've planned a trip to Portland in June to chase the Bluefin Tuna (from a charter boat - Tuesday 13th). The boat is currently full with 6 anglers that will be arriving on Monday the 13th . I've booked accomodation from the 11th to the 15th (return home on the 16th) and have only 1 day on the chater boat. The other days will be spent fishing around Allestree Beach from my Yak(weather permitting). The launch (Wally's Boat Ramp) is only 700 mtrs from my cabin. It look's like an awsome spot, reef everywhere. I thought to put it out there if any other yak anglers would be interested in joining me fishing. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

i have been to Portland a few times but never had the chance to fish there - mainly passing through with work
it would be good if you could report how you go
i might make different plans when going there again


----------



## AGE (Oct 7, 2007)

Bump!!


----------

